
Show HN: Script for hosting a secure and scalable website on AWS S3 - acmeyer9
https://github.com/acmeyer/s3-static-site-generator
======
fiatjaf
I don't think you should invest your time in this.

Deploying to S3 is controversial, involves personal preferences, there are
already many tools[1] that say they do the same job as yours, each one is
slightly different than the others.

There are also so many quirks difficult to solve from a script or command line
tool, and at the same time so easy to solve using human inteligence at the
time they happen.

[1]: Example: [https://stout.is/](https://stout.is/)

~~~
acmeyer9
Thanks for the link, didn't know there were that many options outside of AWS's
own tool, guess not great marketing...This is less of a time commitment and
more of a scratching my own itch thing. I was finding myself doing the same
thing over and over so I wrote the script for myself and thought maybe others
would find it interesting. If not, no biggie.

